# Current dove apartment situation, with pics



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Was:








Outside, is now dismantled due to inferior predator protection.

Doves are currently inside, in a few connected cages, with free fly time every day.
They seem happy to be away from cats, coyotes, and snakes, but not happy about the lack of space while I'm at work.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They're probably thinking, "What did I ever do to deserve this small cage!?"
Even though they might be a bit cramped compared to before, at least now they are safe 
Will you have another outdoor place for them fixed up in the future? Or are the predators just too brave and desperate (like over here  )?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

The predator risk is amazing here. I had coyotes going through my garbage, feral cats stalking my chickens. Shrews and squirrels and snakes are numerous.
About the only thing that didn't try was hawks, since I'm in a bubble of raven territory.
I have a maximum security flight pen planned for spring after I make some money.
The two upper cages are connected so they have wander room back and forth. The bottom cage was free, the top ones were $10 at garage sale for the big one and $36 for the small one at a pet store. I'm always on the lookout for a better deal.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

This is what I am having built for me soon.

http://www.diamonddove.com/BuildingPlans2.html
I might get two or three built, together, with a man-trap hallway depending on the cost.

Currently the doves are in a large Macaw cage indoors due to Craigs list for $200. The other small cages will be used for medical, isolation, and rescue after the doves get moved back outside.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great deals on the cages, and such sweet pictures. I wouldn't worry too much about them being unhappy in the cages. Doves especially adjust very well to being confined (possibly due to being bred in cages for so long?). As long as they get the flight time out of the cages when you are home for a few hours, they should be just fine. I know that with my birds that I brought in, I felt the same way at first, but I think a lot of it is just me thinking that, as they seem very happy in their cages and with their "out" time each day. And those cages look just fine for them to be in.


----------

